# Innerloc Broadheads



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

I was searching for any posts on this broadhead. I've heard about it and I know it has been around for a while but I've never actually used it or seen it in use other than Dan Fitzgerald shooting a cement block with it. I figured if he did that and it did not break up it should be decent for deer. Anybody ever used these before and what type of results did you get with them???? I just ordered like three of them just to try them and see. Thanks
Brian


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Brian..

We are sponsored by Innerloc and without hesitation would highly recommend these heads.. Not because we are sponsored by them but because they are a great head.. Go to our video forum and you can watch all kinds of hunts with the Innerloc heads...

http://backwoodstv.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are a tremendous broadhead....Muzzys get all the love (people like the name I think) and they are a good head ofcourse, but the Innerloc is as strong and dependable as they come. I'm talking about the 3 blade fixed specificaly. You cannot go wrong with these heads.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah I agree Muzzy's get all the love but after really looking at the Innerlocs they look actually more solid to me. Good enjineering definitely. I ordered the 85 grain Falcons and I'm going to try them out and see how they fly with my setup. I'm going to ILL this year on a bowhunt and I want the best head I can get. I'm trying out Slick tricks now and soon the Innerlocs. We will see.... Thanks for the info guys. 
Brian


----------

